# Anyone Bought A Gas Bbq?



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,

Am considering going down the gas BBQ route. Has anyone bought one they can recommend? Budget around Â£200 and needs to be a decent size for family of four plus handle a few guests as well. Am hoping we will use a gas one more due to ease of lighting etc. Any pros/cons very welcome as I have only just started thinking about this.

Craig


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

We have an Outback and it's fantastic. Just turn it on, let the special coals heat up and you are away. You can buy scented woodchips to give extra flavour to what you're cooking but I've never felt the need. Sadly it can't promise you decent weather though.

Mark


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

mhocking said:


> We have an Outback and it's fantastic. Just turn it on, let the special coals heat up and you are away. You can buy scented woodchips to give extra flavour to what you're cooking but I've never felt the need. Sadly it can't promise you decent weather though.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark - duo you remember the model number/name?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

We've had a gas bbq for a few years. A Camping gaz Expert plus (not that I'm an expert!). It works a treat - even for a numty cook like me.

Mike


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

It's this one but they do loads of different models.

My link

Mark


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes...here's ours...bought about 3 years ago in the autumn sales (the best time to buy as the garden centres are desperate to get rid of them to make way for the Christmas stuff!) As everyone has said...quick start, no faffing with charcoal (supposedly bad for you now....carsenogenic...) Ours doesn't have lava coals either, as these also (allegedly) produce carsenogenic smoke when the fat drops on them....it has vaporiser bars that instantly disperse the fat (or so they say....not sure about the validity of that....I haven't croaked....yet!) It also has a griddle, which is great for Sunday brekkie bacon and eggs, and a wok burner for those healthy stir frys.........


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


>


That's not a BBQ that's an industrial kitchen !!!!

Something like that wouldn't last five minutes in my garden, they would just rope it to a transit, pull it straight through the wall and sell it for scrap money

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Bloody hell!! If Carlsberg did Barbecues!! 



BondandBigM said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yes...here's ours...bought about 3 years ago in the autumn sales (the best time to buy as the garden centres are desperate to get rid of them to make way for the Christmas stuff!) As everyone has said...quick start, no faffing with charcoal (supposedly bad for you now....carsenogenic...) Ours doesn't have lava coals either, as these also (allegedly) produce carsenogenic smoke when the fat drops on them....it has vaporiser bars that instantly disperse the fat (or so they say....not sure about the validity of that....I haven't croaked....yet!) It also has a griddle, which is great for Sunday brekkie bacon and eggs, and a wok burner for those healthy stir frys.........


Jesus! That is awesome.

Annual RLT BBQ round yours then? :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

We have had a brick built BBQ for over 30 years.....4 years ago we decided (OK I decided, I needed a "man gadget") to buy an OUTBACK three burner gas BBQ, great BBQ...so good and efficient that last year I gave it to my daughter.....I was fed up with cooking on a gas hob in the garden :thumbsdown: I've got a better one of those in the kitchen  , just no way did it give that distinctive BBQ flavour....you know, burnt fat and cinders on your meat (pardon me Vicar!).

We are back to the brickies special.....and loving it again.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Boxbrownie said:


> We have had a brick built BBQ for over 30 years.....4 years ago we decided (OK I decided, I needed a "man gadget") to buy an OUTBACK three burner gas BBQ, great BBQ...so good and efficient that last year I gave it to my daughter.....I was fed up with cooking on a gas hob in the garden :thumbsdown: I've got a better one of those in the kitchen  , just no way did it give that distinctive BBQ flavour....you know, burnt fat and cinders on your meat (pardon me Vicar!).
> 
> We are back to the brickies special.....and loving it again.


Yep - that's the bit that is holding me back too. Decisions decisions man gadget or more watches!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> 4 years ago we decided (OK I decided, I needed a "man gadget") to buy an OUTBACK three burner gas BBQ, great BBQ...so good and efficient that last year I gave it to my daughter.....I was fed up with cooking on a gas hob in the garden :thumbsdown: I've got a better one of those in the kitchen  , just no way did it give that distinctive BBQ flavour....you know, burnt fat and cinders on your meat (pardon me Vicar!).


Yeah...I actually wondered about that when the 710 phoned me at work and said she'd bought a BBQ in the sales. I was picturing one of those foil trays of nutty slack and paraffin that you get at the garage, but then she said it was being delivered on a pantechnican and that I would have to extend the deck to accomodate it!..  :shocking: And you're quite right about cooking on gas burners outside....I've got a beautiful Smeg (ooer, missus!) 5 burner hob indoors, but as all blokes know...there's nothing to beat cremating a load of bangers 'n' burgers outside, whilst thoroughly trollied on Stella. :alcoholic: One of the beauties of gas BBQ's is that they don't stink out the whole neighbourhood with the acrid stench of ones chosen meal...personally I'm not keen on the whole 'smokey' flavour thing....but as I said in the post above, there's nothing to beat brekkie on the barbie (they're not just for night time use you know!)...when it's not pissistantly raining. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> One of the beauties of gas BBQ's is that they don't stink out the whole neighbourhood with the acrid stench of ones chosen meal..


And your point is? :rofl:


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

I always thought the downside of gas BBQ's was they didn't flavour the food with that nice smokey flavour (or parafin :tongue_ss: if you were a bit heavy handed getting it started).

But once the fat drains into the lava rocks, it tends to give it some flavour.

Of course, they don't make you look as manly if there are not 3 foot high flames & clouds of grey smoke :thumbup:

mark


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mhocking said:


> I always thought the downside of gas BBQ's was they didn't flavour the food with that nice smokey flavour (or parafin :tongue_ss: if you were a bit heavy handed getting it started).
> 
> But once the fat drains into the lava rocks, it tends to give it some flavour.
> 
> ...


 Some flavour yes, but not that charcoal piquant...

And don't forget the inimitable scorched belly you get from a real BBQ :furious: :thumbup:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Craiginuk said:


> Am hoping we will use a gas one more due to ease of lighting etc.


If you're thinking of buying a gas one just for the ease of lighting, get yourself one of these for your charcoal bbq first...

Weber Chimney Starter

Link to Weber's website

We got one a couple of years ago. Brilliant invention. The chimney forces convection, so the bbq lights every time with just a couple of fire lighter blocks.

Briquettes are white hot and ready to cook with in about 15 mins.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i had a go at building my own pizza oven last year after seeing fearnley wittingstall build one,and have to say it was brilliant needs some maintenenace for this season though but bbq's are so 1980's now .i was impressed though by a bbq i saw last year at a party it was a french make and was more of an oven than a grill some of the best food ive ever had in a garden off that thing.

personally though if youre a good cook you should be able to cook off a zippo and a bit of foil, all these nancy pamby hobs and burners ,light a fire chuck a pig on it once crispy pull bits off simple .


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> i had a go at building my own pizza oven last year after seeing fearnley wittingstall build one,and have to say it was brilliant needs some maintenenace for this season though but bbq's are so 1980's now .i was impressed though by a bbq i saw last year at a party it was a french make and was more of an oven than a grill some of the best food ive ever had in a garden off that thing.
> 
> personally though if youre a good cook you should be able to cook off a zippo and a bit of foil, all these nancy pamby hobs and burners ,light a fire chuck a pig on it once crispy pull bits off simple .


I'm with you on that. Best barbie I have had was a pit dug on a beach on on island off the west coast. Over the driftwood that was topped up all day was spit roasted red deer shot that very morning, have never had anything that comes close to being as nice.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the input all! First I was indecisive, now I'm not sure 

Still weighing up the options but may will stick with good old smokey bbq this year.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Craiginuk said:


> Thanks for all the input all! First I was indecisive, now I'm not sure
> 
> Still weighing up the options but *may will stick with good old smokey bbq this year*.


Yer only man!

Takes a little longer to heat up, but no longer than it takes to prepare the grub, salads & crack open a beer! :cheers:

IMO well worth the wait & anyway it's a barbecue, you're meant to be relaxing, whats the rush?

Dec


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's my effort for tonight. Sometimes old school is good.

Toastie anyone :lol: :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yes...here's ours...bought about 3 years ago in the autumn sales (the best time to buy as the garden centres are desperate to get rid of them to make way for the Christmas stuff!) As everyone has said...quick start, no faffing with charcoal (supposedly bad for you now....carsenogenic...) Ours doesn't have lava coals either, as these also (allegedly) produce carsenogenic smoke when the fat drops on them....it has vaporiser bars that instantly disperse the fat (or so they say....not sure about the validity of that....I haven't croaked....yet!) It also has a griddle, which is great for Sunday brekkie bacon and eggs, and a wok burner for those healthy stir frys.........


Your kitchen has no roof.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

chris l said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...here's ours...bought about 3 years ago in the autumn sales (the best time to buy as the garden centres are desperate to get rid of them to make way for the Christmas stuff!) As everyone has said...quick start, no faffing with charcoal (supposedly bad for you now....carsenogenic...) Ours doesn't have lava coals either, as these also (allegedly) produce carsenogenic smoke when the fat drops on them....it has vaporiser bars that instantly disperse the fat (or so they say....not sure about the validity of that....I haven't croaked....yet!) It also has a griddle, which is great for Sunday brekkie bacon and eggs, and a wok burner for those healthy stir frys.........
> ...


Ahem.......you were saying... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Craiginuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am considering going down the gas BBQ route. Has anyone bought one they can recommend? Budget around Â£200 and needs to be a decent size for family of four plus handle a few guests as well. Am hoping we will use a gas one more due to ease of lighting etc. Any pros/cons very welcome as I have only just started thinking about this.
> 
> Craig


If you can, buy a Weber. I got a Genesis propane model last summer, with porcelain glazed cast iron grates, nice features, cooks very very evenly. Built like a tank. I'm told you buy a Weber if you don't even want to buy another. Consumer reports rated it highest among midsize.

Mind you, for 4-8 people, you don't need a 1950s Buick. Remember to save money for a stainless basket or mesh for veggies, fish; I have these braided wire flexi-shish-kabob things that are brilliant for roasted veggies.

Whatever you buy, check the burners for spider stoppers, and ask what the warranty and replacement period is on the burners (which will go bad in 5-10 years). Another major brand warranties their burners for decades, or life. But I suspect the other parts go bad before then.


----------

